# Ukraine to supply upgraded engine for Al Khalid1 Tank



## Devil Soul

as per news Ukraine will supply upgraded version of engine to be used in Al Khalid 1 Tank


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

There is a ticker in media going on.
Defense Production Minister Rana Tanveer, while talking to media during IDEAS said that 200 AKs will get upgrades from Ukraine. He is also quoting that new contract is to be signed with Turkey apart from big order of supplying 52 Mushaq trainers to Turkey.

What kind of upgrades are we talking here? Was not Ukraine MBT failed tests last year?
Are AKs getting new active protection suite or engines?

@Dazzler @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> There is a ticker in media going on.
> Defense Production Minister Rana Tanveer, while talking to media during IDEAS said that 200 AKs will get upgrades from Ukraine. He is also quoting that new contract is to be signed with Turkey apart from big order of supplying 52 Mushaq trainers to Turkey.
> 
> What kind of upgrades are we talking here? Was not Ukraine MBT failed tests last year?
> Are AKs getting new active protection suite or engines?
> 
> @Dazzler @Irfan Baloch


The Ukrainian tanks didn't failed. There were some engine problems but the tank was sent back and modified. With the new engine it is a pretty impressive machine. However since the report says "upgrades" i wont speculate and will state that this is most likely an active protection system that we are looking at (or at least what is being said is THIS news)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brokk

Well as with anything Ukraine these days, it probably won't be delivered.


----------



## That Guy

brokk said:


> Well as with anything Ukraine these days, it probably won't be delivered.


Probably will. Even after Russia's annexation of Crimea, Ukraine continued to delivery equipment, spare parts, and engines to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> There is a ticker in media going on.
> Defense Production Minister Rana Tanveer, while talking to media during IDEAS said that 200 AKs will get upgrades from Ukraine. He is also quoting that new contract is to be signed with Turkey apart from big order of supplying 52 Mushaq trainers to Turkey.
> 
> What kind of upgrades are we talking here? Was not Ukraine MBT failed tests last year?
> Are AKs getting new active protection suite or engines?
> 
> @Dazzler @Irfan Baloch


We will get engines for the AL khalid tanks from Ukraine .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Al khalid is now almost 18 years old, why dont we start RD on Platform as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

Just bad reporting. These guys lack common sense, seriously. 

Ukraine will not upgrade, rather provide 200 more engines to FIT into the Alkhalid-1s that HIT plans to make. However, these engines will be slightly tweaked and upgraded versions of the ones installed in current Alkhalid.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hassan Guy

We need to start licence building these tank engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> Defense Production Minister Rana Tanveer, while talking to media during IDEAS said that 200 AKs will get upgrades from Ukraine.



Minister for Defence Production Rana Tanveer Hussain said Ukraine has agreed to provide engines to Pakistan for 200 al-Khalid II tanks.

The minister hailed the agreements signed with Turkey and other countries as a 'breakthrough' for Pakistan's defence capabilities.

Several defence MoUs signed during IDEAS 2016 underway in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Dazzler said:


> Just bad reporting. These guys lack common sense, seriously.
> 
> Ukraine will not upgrade, rather provide 200 more engines to FIT into the Alkhalid-1s that HIT plans to make. However, these engines will be slightly tweaked and upgraded versions of the ones installed in current Alkhalid.


well then its right then, the paper said the engines are upgraded, and you said they are tweaked and upgraded. so they are upgraded then even if they are only "tweaked"


----------



## hussain0216

Is there any particular reason why we wouldn't strike a deal with Ukraine to buy the engine and try making it in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

hussain0216 said:


> Is there any particular reason why we wouldn't strike a deal with Ukraine to buy the engine and try making it in Pakistan?



They do not feel safe in providing license manufacturing rights which is understandable, considering they are a small cash-strapped, war-torn country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

Dazzler said:


> They do not feel safe in providing license manufacturing rights which is understandable, considering they are a small cash-strapped, war-torn country.



Would it be worth it for us to sweeten the deal and trying to convince them


----------



## Zarvan

*Pakistan-Ukraine reach agreement for upgradation of Al Khalid Tank*
November 23, 2016, 2:53 pm
SHARE : 





*Online*
Tweet
inShare


KARACHI: The Pakistan and Ukraine have signed an agreement for upgrading Al Khalid tank.

The agreement was reached during the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) 2016. According to the agreement the Ukraine will provide engines for 200 Al Khalid Tanks. Pakistan has also signed to provide 52 Mushtaq planes to Turkey. 

Minister for defence production Rana Tanveer Hussain said that it was the biggest ever agreement for supply of Mashaq planes.



http://nation.com.pk/national/23-No...h-agreement-for-upgradation-of-al-khalid-tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Dazzler said:


> Just bad reporting. These guys lack common sense, seriously.
> 
> Ukraine will not upgrade, rather provide 200 more engines to FIT into the Alkhalid-1s that HIT plans to make. However, these engines will be slightly tweaked and upgraded versions of the ones installed in current Alkhalid.


So these engines are meant for new tanks, not a upgrade of existing fleet.

By the way, same old famous question.
How many AK we got?
320 AK were confirmed in IDEAS 2014.
Should we assume that AK1 production is going to restart and NO AK1 were produced before???
And current 320 plus 200 in future will make grand total of 520 tanks by 2020 end?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Tipu7 said:


> So these engines are meant for new tanks, not a upgrade of existing fleet.
> 
> By the way, same old famous question.
> How many AK we got?
> 320 AK were confirmed in IDEAS 2014.
> Should we assume that AK1 production is going to restart and NO AK1 were produced before???
> And current 320 plus 200 in future will make grand total of 520 tanks by 2020 end?



We had 300 back in 2009, numbers are just over 450 as of 2016. First batch of AK-1s was produced with AKs back in 2012-13.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Dazzler said:


> We had 300 back in 2009, numbers are just over 450 as of 2016. First batch of AK-1s was produced with AKs back in 2012-13.


so this mean hit has finished building the original ak series and the ak1 is in production.
so these 200 new engines are they the same as the current ones in the ak1 tanks or will they be differant to the one in the ak1. or will these engines go towards the ak2?


----------



## farhan_9909

Dazzler said:


> We had 300 back in 2009, numbers are just over 450 as of 2016. First batch of AK-1s was produced with AKs back in 2012-13.



430 Delivered as per a source quoting HIT officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hallian_Khan

so there isnt anything new xpt engine....?


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*Sir news says , They are for AK-I phase 2 so may be we are adding more AK1s new badge with new and upgraded engine .
If its true(engine for new production ) what about old ones , or they also get new engines ?*


----------



## Gryphon

*Armoured ties: Ukraine gets USD 600 million contract from Pakistan*

Nov. 23, 2016






_OSCE observers inspect a line of tanks withdrawn from the frontline near Luhansk (AP photo)_

*Pakistan is keen to modernise and repair its armour in Ukraine*

On November 23rd, Ukraine and Pakistan signed a memorandum on expanding cooperation with their defence industries. According to the document signed by Ukrspecexport agency and Heavy Industries Taxila corporation, the Pakistani announced new contracts on technical support and modernization of tanks and other armoured vehicles at the Ukrainian defence enterprises.

The total amount of costs for maintenance works for Ukrainian enterprises constitutes up to USD 600 million, Ukraine's Ministry of Defence notes.

The Ukraine's defence department did not mention specific kinds of Pakistani forces armoured arsenal to be modernised and repaired in Ukraine. The country's huge Army Armoured Corps mostly operates the Chinese-produced Type 96, Type 85, Type 59 and Type 53 tanks or their modifications, although 320 units of Ukrainian T-80 main battle tank are in service as well.

The Pakistan Armoured Corps is one of Ukraine's oldest partners in the defence industry. Since 1996, it has purchased 320 T-80s and involved Ukrainian specialists in its Pakistani-Chinese joint project of Al-Khalid main battle tank. Since 2001, Ukraine develops the engine-transmission compartments based on the 6TD tank engines.

During the conversation between the Ukraine's defence minister Stepan Poltorak and the Pakistani deputy Chief of the General Staff Khamud ur-Rekhman, the parties also considered possible joint tank and anti-tank missile systems production.

Ukraine's defence minister also met the Pakistani president Mamnoon Hussain, who proposed to continue expanding cooperation between countries.

"I am convinced that the potential of our collaboration hasn't expired yet, as we hold a number of long-term projects. In particular, the tank production is entailed. As for today, we are interested in creating a corporate group on weapons and ammo production. And we have already obtained certain accord in this field. Thus we agreed that our experts will come to your country to gain experience of this industry's deployment," the Pakistani leader stressed.

The successful meeting between the Ukrainian and the Pakistani officials was held on the sidelines of the IDEAS-2016, the 9th annual defence exhibition in Karachi.

338 defence companies from 38 countries attended the IDEAS-2016, presenting South Asia's biggest weapons and military technologies exposition. At the exposition, Ukraine presents its new weapons and advanced armoured vehicles, including T-84 Oplot main battle tank, BTR-4 and BTR-3E1 personnel carriers, as well as the Kombat and the Korsar anti-tank guided missile systems and the Kvitnyk guided projectile.




































Armoured ties: Ukraine gets USD 600 million contract from Pakistan | UKRAINE TODAY

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gryphon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Are we Buying Oplot-M??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Muhammad Omar said:


> Are we Buying Oplot-M??



200 Al-Khalid MBTs will be upgraded to Al-Khalid II standard with a new engine and other systems. No mention of Oplot-M.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> 200 Al-Khalid MBTs will be upgraded to Al-Khalid II standard with a new engine and other systems. No mention of Oplot-M.



But it could open way for Oplot-M's customize version for PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

3086 Guests seeing this thread.



TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Nov. 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _OSCE observers inspect a line of tanks withdrawn from the frontline near Luhansk (AP photo)_
> 
> *Pakistan is keen to modernise and repair its armour in Ukraine*
> 
> On November 23rd, Ukraine and Pakistan signed a memorandum on expanding cooperation with their defence industries. According to the document signed by Ukrspecexport agency and Heavy Industries Taxila corporation, the Pakistani announced new contracts on technical support and modernization of tanks and other armoured vehicles at the Ukrainian defence enterprises.
> 
> The total amount of costs for maintenance works for Ukrainian enterprises constitutes up to USD 600 million, Ukraine's Ministry of Defence notes.
> 
> The Ukraine's defence department did not mention specific kinds of  Pakistani forces armoured arsenal to be modernised and repaired in Ukraine. The country's huge Army Armoured Corps mostly operates the Chinese-produced Type 96, Type 85, Type 59 and Type 53 tanks or their modifications, although 320 units of Ukrainian T-80 main battle tank are in service as well.
> 
> The Pakistan Armoured Corps is one of Ukraine's oldest partners in the defence industry. Since 1996, it has purchased 320 T-80s and involved Ukrainian specialists in its Pakistani-Chinese joint project of Al-Khalid main battle tank. Since 2001, Ukraine develops the engine-transmission compartments based on the 6TD tank engines.
> 
> During the conversation between the Ukraine's defence minister Stepan Poltorak and the Pakistani deputy Chief of the General Staff Khamud ur-Rekhman, the parties also considered possible joint tank and anti-tank missile systems production.
> 
> Ukraine's defence minister also met the Pakistani president Mamnoon Hussain, who proposed to continue expanding cooperation between countries.
> 
> "I am convinced that the potential of our collaboration hasn't expired yet, as we hold a number of long-term projects. In particular, the tank production is entailed. As for today, we are interested in creating a corporate group on weapons and ammo production. And we have already obtained certain accord in this field. Thus we agreed that our experts will come to your country to gain experience of this industry's deployment," the Pakistani leader stressed.
> 
> The successful meeting between the Ukrainian and the Pakistani officials was held on the sidelines of the IDEAS-2016, the 9th annual defence exhibition in Karachi.
> 
> 338 defence companies from 38 countries attended the IDEAS-2016, presenting South Asia's biggest weapons and military technologies exposition. At the exposition, Ukraine presents its new weapons and advanced armoured vehicles, including T-84 Oplot main battle tank, BTR-4 and BTR-3E1 personnel carriers, as well as the Kombat and the Korsar anti-tank guided missile systems and the Kvitnyk guided projectile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armoured ties: Ukraine gets USD 600 million contract from Pakistan | UKRAINE TODAY



Good News for Pakistan !!!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> 200 Al-Khalid MBTs will be upgraded to Al-Khalid II standard with a new engine and other systems. No mention of Oplot-M.



So it's 1500 HP engines and other stuff 

Army rejected oplot-M because of it's Engines hope Ukraine will send Oplot-M with new Engine


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


> Are we Buying Oplot-M??



Dont know... although it seems another trial is going to be held for new tanks in 2017 involving the Oplot M.

But 200... 1500hp engines for AK-II have been confirmed.


@Glavcom

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Get some antonov I love them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiWarrior

Dazzler said:


> They do not feel safe in providing license manufacturing rights which is understandable, considering they are a small cash-strapped, war-torn country.


@Dazzler, I was wondering are you aware of any attempts by Government of Pakistan to get the technology transferred from Ukraine? Were there any negotiations between the two governments?


----------



## Dazzler

DesiWarrior said:


> @Dazzler, I was wondering are you aware of any attempts by Government of Pakistan to get the technology transferred from Ukraine? Were there any negotiations between the two governments?


no tot

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> no tot


I think we should try just ensure them that we won't sell this technology to any one. Only produce it for ourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IHK_PK

Muhammad Omar said:


> Are we Buying Oplot-M??


No, we r not at this time. but who know.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

The Ukrainian MoD said that it did talk about possibly 'jointly' producing tanks with Pakistan. In other words, Kiev doesn't want to part with everything, but they're willing to share, to an extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

do we have an any protection suit for our heavy machines 
few days back i saw a video in which israheli wer demonstrating a tank protector suit and that protection suite converted a huge tank into small vehicle on radars 
do we have some thing like that to protect our monsters

can we try to get Armata or Abraham


----------



## PatriotNaz

£3 million for each engine seems a bit too expensive if you as me.


----------



## Star Expedition

Al Khalid1 has all the qualities a top-level Tank should have.
It would be much excited if Ukraine and Pak can produce some of the engines in Pak, to cut costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

Pakistani why not getting transfer of technology for tanks engines for local production and used. it will help our engineers to learn about engine technology as well as customization with our own requirements


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The Ukrainian MoD said that it did talk about possibly 'jointly' producing tanks with Pakistan. In other words, Kiev doesn't want to part with everything, but they're willing to share, to an extent.



Janes has reported that these 200 engines will be different from the current ones. Upgraded Al-Khalid will be called Al-Khalid-I (Improved). 


BTW, this contract could involve upgrade of T-80UDs also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Janes has reported that these 200 engines will be different from the current ones. Upgraded Al-Khalid will be called Al-Khalid-I (Improved).
> 
> 
> BTW, this contract could involve upgrade of T-80UDs also.



So Al-Khalid II will be more advance then Improved Al-Khalid I


----------



## Dazzler

Muhammad Omar said:


> So Al-Khalid II will be more advance then Improved Al-Khalid I



aye. otherwise why not just stick with Alkhalid-1?


----------



## Arsalan

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Janes has reported that these 200 engines will be different from the current ones. Upgraded Al-Khalid will be called Al-Khalid-I (Improved).
> 
> 
> BTW, this contract could involve upgrade of T-80UDs also.


Janes did that?
we already have AK1 and this new engine is an upgrade to that. A step towardd AK 2 i would say. 
how would u calssify this @Dazzler @Irfan Baloch @araz ?


----------



## BRAVO_

and this news catch my eyes ..

Ukrspetsexport, Ukraine's state-owned military trading company, has signed an agreement with Pakistan enterprise Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) to collaborate on Pakistan military armour programmes.

The Ukrainian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said in a statement on 23 November that the memorandum of co-operation (MOC), which was signed at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) in Karachi, is valued at USD600 million.

The MoD said, "The agreement is related to tanks, technical service, and maintenance and modernisation. Ukrainian defence industry companies will receive USD600 million."

*The MoD added that Pakistan and Ukrainian defence officials also discussed industrial co-operation with focus on the "joint production of tanks and anti-tank missile systems".
*
http://www.janes.com/article/65767/pakistan-s-hit-and-ukrspetsexport-sign-usd600-million-deal

what anti tank missile system ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

BRAVO_ said:


> and this news catch my eyes ..
> 
> Ukrspetsexport, Ukraine's state-owned military trading company, has signed an agreement with Pakistan enterprise Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT) to collaborate on Pakistan military armour programmes.
> 
> The Ukrainian Ministry of Defence (MoD) said in a statement on 23 November that the memorandum of co-operation (MOC), which was signed at the International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS) in Karachi, is valued at USD600 million.
> 
> The MoD said, "The agreement is related to tanks, technical service, and maintenance and modernisation. Ukrainian defence industry companies will receive USD600 million."
> 
> *The MoD added that Pakistan and Ukrainian defence officials also discussed industrial co-operation with focus on the "joint production of tanks and anti-tank missile systems".
> *
> http://www.janes.com/article/65767/pakistan-s-hit-and-ukrspetsexport-sign-usd600-million-deal
> 
> what anti tank missile system ?


Probably some semi-active laser-homing design developed in Ukraine.


----------



## Dazzler

Arsalan said:


> Janes did that?
> we already have AK1 and this new engine is an upgrade to that. A step towardd AK 2 i would say.
> how would u calssify this @Dazzler @Irfan Baloch @araz ?



Janes is no gospel so take their guess with a pinch of salt. but ukrainians are damn good with armour development, better than the russians so we often look to lure them in. Oplot also has a much better armour and duplet ERA coverage which is the best in this region at the least. Duplet also showed favorable results against the M829A2 and export version KEW A3 apfsds rounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PatriotNaz

GoldenRatio1618 said:


> Pakistani why not getting transfer of technology for tanks engines for local production and used. it will help our engineers to learn about engine technology as well as customization with our own requirements


 
Unfortunate truth is that Pakistan is behind in material science and doesnt have the expertise and facilities to make better quality materials which are vital for powerful engines.


----------



## Hell hound

Dazzler said:


> Janes is no gospel so take their guess with a pinch of salt. but ukrainians are damn good with armour development, better than the russians so we often look to lure them in. Oplot also has a much better armour and duplet ERA coverage which is the best in this region at the least. Duplet also showed favorable results against the M829A2 and export version KEW A3 apfsds rounds.


off topic question bro zarvan has got us all confused and you are our tank guy so can you clear how many variants of al khaild are there in pakistan army.
and is al khalid and al khalid 1 the same tank.if not what is the difference between them and how many of al khalid and al khalid 1 we have in our inventory


----------

